# big ol ambrosia maple milled



## davduckman2010 (Jul 23, 2016)

mill came today and we cut up this giant ambrosia maple tree it was 40 ft long before we cut it into smaller lengths 35 x37 across 70 --8/4 slabs and 2-- 10 ft beams/ turners blanks. got 30 more logs still laying. I'm tired now

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 7


----------



## JohnF (Jul 23, 2016)

That's some fantastic lumber David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 23, 2016)

Sweet !!!! About time somebody milled a log thick enough to use on a lathe!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 23, 2016)

That's some nice ambrosia.Wish I ran across it here but I haven't had any logs that produced anything like that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 24, 2016)

Dude! I want that stuff for my kitchen cabinets!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 24, 2016)

Great looking maple and good to see ya back at it Hope your summer allowed you to be somewhere where the temps weren't too bad
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 2, 2016)

That is amazing looking wood. Just let us know when you ready to part with some of that wood, I would gladly make a road trip to come pick up at pickup truck load to make some killer kitchen cabinets and tables.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 2, 2016)

Awesome haul Duck! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 2, 2016)

Chris S. said:


> That is amazing looking wood. Just let us know when you ready to part with some of that wood, I would gladly make a road trip to come pick up at pickup truck load to make some killer kitchen cabinets and tables.


Ah ah ah, me first, lol.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------

